# Vroman out 4-6 weeks



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Link 



> "The start of training camp will be a thumbs down for Suns rookie Jackson Vroman.
> 
> He is expected to miss four to six weeks after breaking his right thumb when it hit a glass wall during a pickup game.
> 
> Vroman injured his shooting hand while in New Jersey for the weeklong NBA Rookie Transition Program. Needing a basketball fix, rookies were playing on an indoor racquetball court with a portable hoop."


He was making good progress, but missing training camp will be a big set back. Seems strange that they were playing on a racquetball court.


The article also says Derrick Dial will join the training camp roster. :uhoh:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

You beat me to it! I was just bout to post this


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Derrick Dial? Finally, our season is starting to look up.

Wait...


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

Dial is strictly training camp fodder. He was on the summer team, but he is mostly auditioning for some other team to pick him up.


----------

